# dogface puffer



## mac6539 (Mar 9, 2010)

i have had a dogface puffer for thelast 6-8 monthes. when i got him he was mostley tanish color with black spots, within thelast week he has mostly a dark blueish tint. not tan anymore by anymeans. do they typically change colors? should i be concerned? hes is eating like a pig a usual.
also i have heard /seen people that have been able to "pet" thier puffer. how does one go about this? or is it not advisable?

thanks
sean


----------



## navarchus (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, the dogface puffer will change color as it grows. Although I have noticed that when at the LFS, because of not being feed enough they typically look light in color. Once well cared for and fed, they change to a darker color. As for petting, they do become very tame. If you want to do this start by hand feeding him. Be careful when excited they can bite quite hard, I've been bitten before. Once he gets used to your hand, he will come right up to you.


----------



## DrewsWifey (May 26, 2010)

I used to have a porcupine puffer. They are so friendly and I used to pet him. He didnt seem to mind at all. They are much like dogs. After a year of having him he developed lock jaw and unfortunately couldn't overcome it. Turns out it has something to do with feeding them krill. Idk what you are feeding him but I just figured I would give you a heads up because puffers are prone to this.


----------

